# Home made treats for bored hens!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have two silkies and was wondering if I can make them some home made treats to keep things interesting for there? Does anyone know of healthy recipes for chickens? Or foods that they love that take a while to peck at? Would hate for them to be bored when I am not home-they are on the grass as the moment and I move their coop around each week so we can still have a nice lawn. Does anyone have a home made sand pit or something to keep them entertained? Any tips would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a kiddie swimming pool full of organic peat moss. They LOVE to get in there and take baths. As far as treats I've heard cabbage hung on a string is good.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

mine like green grapes. like cantalope with the seeds chopped us is good and is also a natural wormer. pumpkin with chopped up seeds also. chop the seeds and it works better as the natural wormer.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

just about any fruits, Apples, oranges, melons, etc. Come laying time they also like lettuce.
And believe it or not, Not fresh, but not totally composted, horse pucky, They love to scratch and play in it.
It's full of protien rich grubs, which they find to be a delicacy beyond compare.


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> I have a kiddie swimming pool full of organic peat moss. They LOVE to get in there and take baths. As far as treats I've heard cabbage hung on a string is good.


You have to watch out for hanging treats on string. A friend had chicken strangle on string. We think the momentum of cabbage swinging wrapped around her neck. I put veggies in suet cage nailed to run wall


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

LICHICK28 said:


> You have to watch out for hanging treats on string. A friend had chicken strangle on string. We think the momentum of cabbage swinging wrapped around her neck. I put veggies in suet cage nailed to run wall


Thank you. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweetcorn they go crackers for and mine like broccoli see below


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow some great ideas! Thanks heaps everyone we will be sure to try these!


----------

